# Hydro Gear Trans just will not purge



## Wanabe (Nov 5, 2020)

Anybody else have serious difficulty purging the Hydro Gear after oil and filter change? I have gone through the jack it up, put in bypass, forward and reverse for 5 seconds over and over many times. Even saw a blog where a guy said to push it while bypassed. tried it. Still not getting any forward motion. Any ideas?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Which hydro gear do you have, and what machine is it on?


----------



## Wanabe (Nov 5, 2020)

wjjones said:


> Which hydro gear do you have, and what machine is it on?


Sorry, guess i should have put that info in the post. Its a 222-3010L. It drives a Craftsman mower. It worked fine for a week or so after i bought it. I wanted to change the oil and filter just because. Heres a note. I mistook the check valve for a filler hole. When i removed the bolt with the pin and spring, there was a weird shaped conical piece with a flat base like a washer lying near the top of the hole. I used a tiny screwdriver to stand it up to reinstall the bolt assembly and it looks like it disappeared. The ports in the sides of the hole do not look large enough to swallow the conical piece so i figured it just settled down in there and its hard to identify with phone pictures. I just don't know why I'm getting no forward drive after attempting the purge process many times. Any experience in the area is greatly appreciated. Attached pictures of the conical piece and the hole after I stood up the conical piece.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Can you identify on the attached parts diagram what parts you pulled? 
https://www.searspartsdirect.com/mo...actor-accessories-222-3010l-lawn-garden-parts


----------



## Wanabe (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi Harvey, Sorry it took me so long to respond. Get a little too busy and I wonder where the time goes. I could not identify the parts on that parts diagram. I had to get into my owners manual to figure out why. The parts I am referring to are not on that sheet. They are in the next page of the manual "Transaxle Pump". It is in both Check Valve kits, part numbers 42 and 43. In each of those kits there is a bolt with a small diameter shaft, an oring, a spring, and the conical piece on the attached picture. I still cannot figure out what happened to it. I am now thinking I inadvertently spun the wheels or ? and pressure blew the thing across the barn. A 30 minute search across the barn revealed nothing. I looked around in the hole and I don't see any way the piece could have fallen in the transaxle but I wonder if it is possible. There is a small orifice at the top and bottom of the hole but it doesn't appear they are big enough for that conical piece to fall in there. I appreciate any knowledge you have about this situation. Since it doesn't look like it is in there, I am assuming it is not, and I just order another. If it is, I assume it may get lodged in some gears and kablooy the whole thing. Any thoughts?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

We all lose pieces from time to time, never to be found again. That part is too big to fall down into the transaxle. Order another and re-assemble. See how it goes.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

OK, I went to Sears Parts direct website and located the "transaxle pump" parts diagram.








Chatted with a Sears Rep.
Item #42 is P/N 142888
Item #43 is P/N 142889 

He asked that you contact Sears manufacturer team at 888-331-4569. They can put you in touch with the original manufacturer. 

That mower is pretty old, getting parts may be a problem?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Another thought.... Is it possible the missing piece is "hiding" in the hole perhaps upside-down? If so, you can fish it out with a magnet. Below is a picture of a set of telescoping magnets available at Walmart ($15). They are quite powerful.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Or its still under the mower somewhere axle, etc. There's a bunch of little nooks and crannies it could have ended up in.


----------



## Wanabe (Nov 5, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Another thought.... Is it possible the missing piece is "hiding" in the hole perhaps upside-down? If so, you can fish it out with a magnet. Below is a picture of a set of telescoping magnets available at Walmart ($15). They are quite powerful.
> 
> Hi Harvey, Great ideas and I took your advise that the part could not fall down in the transaxle and that it is just missing and proceded to find a replacement. I found via Lawn Mower Pros, and their link to Hydro Gear parts that the original check valve kit part number had been discontinued. That explains why all the sites, including Sears Parts Direct we saying Not Available. The part number was actually superceded to another number. I don't know why that couldn't have been made public. Anyway, I checked with the Sears assistant on the parts order page, she said the new part number was listed to be for my mower. Great, I ordered it. $42 later it showed up. The part that seems to have disappeared is not one of the parts in the "check valve kit". Bolt, Spring, and vey small shaft. The part that looks like it in the parts diagram is the very small shaft. The part I am missing is much larger, the diameter of the hole, 3/8", and about 3/4" tall. I have checked the parts diagram again and do not see a part that resembles what is missing. Now I am really perplexed. I have a magnet like the one you suggested (how can anyone live without one of those). It was at work so I brought it home but the diameter is too large to fit in the check valve hole. Looked for another at an auto parts but same result. I will fine one small enough to fit in there and try to extract it. I attached the picture again of the part sitting in the check valve hole when I first removed the bolt in case you have any more thoughts. I don't see how that thing could just vanish in the hole. I was working on a level asphalt driveway, scoured the area for it the moment it came up missing as well as looked around all the nooks and crannies of the transaxle as Wjjones mentioned. Nada. Do you know what that piece is called? I will take a moment and call the references you gave and see if they can find the part.


----------



## Wanabe (Nov 5, 2020)

wjjones said:


> Or its still under the mower somewhere axle, etc. There's a bunch of little nooks and crannies it could have ended up in.


I scoured the area the moment that part came up missing and have since rechecked the transaxle for it with no luck. I don't even know what that part is called. In fact, after ordering a "check valve kit" none of those parts are it and the part I am missing doesn't even seem to be in the parts diagram. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Wanabe (Nov 5, 2020)

wjjones said:


> Or its still under the mower somewhere axle, etc. There's a bunch of little nooks and crannies it could have ended up in.


This is the part as it was first seen, just laying over in the check valve hole. I have since filled with oil, wouldnt purge, drained the oil and turned the axle to get all the oil out of the check valve hole and it is not there.







Do you know what this part is called? Thank you for your interest.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

The pump will not function without that valve. You cannot purge it, because the pump is not moving fluid. If you have a local lawnmower repair shop with some junk mowers in the back, you are looking for a hydro gear pump valve.


----------



## Wanabe (Nov 5, 2020)

harry16 said:


> The pump will not function without that valve. You cannot purge it, because the pump is not moving fluid. If you have a local lawnmower repair shop with some junk mowers in the back, you are looking for a hydro gear pump valve.


Thank you Harry. I am fairly certain the valve fell down inside the pump through a port hole inside the check valve shaft. Do you have any knowledge about if that is possible? I can imagine that the bolt with the pin would keep it in place during use but i felt around in there with a small allen wrench. It seems the port hole is large enough for the valve to fall in. There is nowhere else it could be. If it is in the pump, am i correct that it must be removed to avoid getting caught in moving parts and grenading the whole thing? I really appreciate your knowledge on this. Thank you.


----------



## Wanabe (Nov 5, 2020)

I have looked several places and have yet to find a telescoping magnet small enough to fit in the check valve hole. I did get in there with a magnatized screwdriver but it is not there. Just want you to know i had read your post.


----------



## Wanabe (Nov 5, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> OK, I went to Sears Parts direct website and located the "transaxle pump" parts diagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HarveyW said:


> OK, I went to Sears Parts direct website and located the "transaxle pump" parts diagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HarveyW said:


> OK, I went to Sears Parts direct website and located the "transaxle pump" parts diagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HarveyW said:


> OK, I went to Sears Parts direct website and located the "transaxle pump" parts diagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Harvey, i dont think i responded to your post. I called that Sears # but got someone that was apparently not interested in helping. She derailed the conversation to a fishing expedition for any apparently small part she could locate in the manual. Another member has since said the part is called the pump valve but i cannot even find that part in the diagram. I had previously ordered a Check Valve Kit, part 42 or 43 in your diagram although my manual looks the same, has a different part number, thinking it was the part in that list. It is not. I guess the valve was never made available? Stumped again. I attempted to request help directly from a Hydro Gear customer support email. Have yet to get a response. Appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## Wanabe (Nov 5, 2020)

wjjones said:


> Or its still under the mower somewhere axle, etc. There's a bunch of little nooks and crannies it could have ended up in.


Thanks for the suggestions. Believe me i scoured the area when that part came up missing. I have lost my share of circlips, carb parts, etc. After reading your post i looked all over again, including all the nooks and crannies around the transaxle. The area i was doing the work was flat and paved so the part would be obvious on the ground. Another member suggested i find one from an old Hydro Gear trans. That is possible but Im worried it may have fallen down inside through a port hole at the bottom side of the check valve shaft. If it is in there, i am assuming it must be removed or grenading the whole thing will happen if it gets in the moving parts. Oh, i also fished in the oil drain hole but it didnt get down that far. Not sure if it can?


----------



## Wanabe (Nov 5, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Another thought.... Is it possible the missing piece is "hiding" in the hole perhaps upside-down? If so, you can fish it out with a magnet. Below is a picture of a set of telescoping magnets available at Walmart ($15). They are quite powerful.





Wanabe said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Believe me i scoured the area when that part came up missing. I have lost my share of circlips, carb parts, etc. After reading your post i looked all over again, including all the nooks and crannies around the transaxle. The area i was doing the work was flat and paved so the part would be obvious on the ground. Another member suggested i find one from an old Hydro Gear trans. That is possible but Im worried it may have fallen down inside through a port hole at the bottom side of the check valve shaft. If it is in there, i am assuming it must be removed or grenading the whole thing will happen if it gets in the moving parts. Oh, i also fished in the oil drain hole but it didnt get down that far. Not sure if it can?


I wanted to thank you for the help. after purchasing a couple magnets including a heavy wire that is magnetic, I was not able to retrieve the valve and was sure it was in there. The new owner at the local mower shop said he would check with his resources. Said yes, the valve will fall down in there. I didnt have time to tear the thing down to get it so I left it with him. He was able to get it out by rolling the trans upside down. Only charged me a half hour labor. Now my new/ old mower runs like a champ. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Wanabe (Nov 5, 2020)

harry16 said:


> The pump will not function without that valve. You cannot purge it, because the pump is not moving fluid. If you have a local lawnmower repair shop with some junk mowers in the back, you are looking for a hydro gear pump valve.


Thank Harry. The valve was down inside. Left it at the local mower shop and he retreived it for a half hour labor. Should have done that from the beginning. Thank you for all your help and advise.


----------

